# sendmail response "Service unavailable"



## balaji18 (May 31, 2016)

Hi,

I have setup my own mail after obtaining a domain and assigning it with the static IP from the service provider. "A" record and "MX" records are maintained correctly. Incoming is working fine. I tried from both yahoo and gmail and both the mails reached the inbox. When I tried to send a mail from the same mail id to gmail, I am getting the below response.

Note - IP is masked as zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz


```
<<< 550-5.7.1 [zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz       1] Our system has detected an unusual rate of
<<< 550-5.7.1 unsolicited mail originating from your IP address. To protect our
<<< 550-5.7.1 users from spam, mail sent from your IP address has been blocked.
<<< 550-5.7.1 Please visit
<<< 550-5.7.1  https://support.google.com/mail/answer/81126 to review our Bulk Email
<<< 550 5.7.1 Senders Guidelines. c2si40288664pfa.69 - gsmtp
554 5.0.0 Service unavailable
```

When I try to use the same mail id to send to yahoo, I get the below response

Note - yahoo ID, mail from and IP address are masked.


```
<YYYYY@yahoo.com>
    (reason: 501 Syntax error in parameters or arguments)

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mta7.am0.yahoodns.net.:
>>> MAIL From:<ttttt@domain> SIZE=634
<<< 421 4.7.0 [GL01] Message from (zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz) temporarily deferred - 4.16.50.
Please refer to http://postmaster.yahoo.com/errors/postmaster-21.html
... while talking to mta6.am0.yahoodns.net.:
>>> MAIL From:<ttttt@domain> SIZE=634
<<< 501 Syntax error in parameters or arguments
501 5.6.0 Data format error
```

I am using this yahoo ID for 15+ years now.

Also, internal mails are working fine, I mean user in the local host. I am using usermin as mail client. Please advice.

Thanks,
Balaji.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2016)

The reason is clearly stated in the error message.


----------



## balaji18 (May 31, 2016)

HI,

From the gmail response, i understand that "unsolicited mail sent from the IP" but this is the first time *I* am using the IP for mail purposes, hosting mail on my servers. I have this IP assigned for 5+ years now. So *I* couldn't understand how unsolicited mail were sent using this IP when only now *I* have the mail server up and running. How can *I* unblock the IP, that too only for sending mails. Receiving mails is working fine.

Also, from the yahoo response which says data format error, all *I* sent was two words "test message". How could this result in format error? Or as *I* said earlier, *I* am using "usermin" - would that cause any problems? If "usermin" is the problem, then responses from both yahoo and gmail should be the same which is not the case.

My question is, which error should *I* go after, as a starting point, to get this resolved and how?

Thanks,
Balaji.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd start with the Gmail one as they provide a "complete" error message, including a URL you need to view.


----------



## balaji18 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi,

Resolved. Now sending mail is also working but with a caveat. Message is landing in "spam" folder for both gmail and yahoo mail. Have sent a mail to service provider to check form their end for the IP that was assigned to me. Meanwhile, after searching in google for yahoo error message "data format error", one of the reason could be with the hostname. My FreeBSD system hostname was not a FQDN. I changed it to the registered domain name rather than just a name and restarted the system. Post this sending mails are working. BTW, i submitted all the details in the link of the gmail error message. 

Thanks,
Balaji.


----------

